# External Video Recorders for the 5D3 Firmware Upgrade?



## rocketdesigner (Jan 8, 2013)

With the upcoming 5D MK III firmware upgrade, I plan to invest in an external recorder. I do a lot of VFX and some green screen work, so the ability to record in ProRes will be helpful.

I have been doing some research on the recorders and have read this series of blogs:

http://hdslrnow.com/

Can anyone share their thoughts /experiences / recommendations on a recorder from the standpoint of hands on experience? I do not necessarily need a unit that has a monitor (as I own both the smallHD DP4 and DP6), so that is not a necessity. I have read the the AJA Ki Pro Mini gets very high marks.


----------



## Kankalin (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi

First of all i will just wait until April to see what comes with the firmware update, and how does the price of each product modify, maybe some new external recorder will show up, or an upgrade of these ...who knows

I have the same situation, and so far got here:

http://www.blackmagicdesign.com/products/hyperdeckshuttle/

Its also in the hdslr now post.

I didnt got the chance to try this product with any (non clean hdmi out) dslr, but i got the chance to hold it in my hand. The build, and the material of this unit is perfect. Its aluminium from one piece, it looks good, elegant, i liked it. I prefer the actual buttons over the touchscreen, and if u already have the small hd for monitoring, for this price and this i would go for the BM shuttle... when the time comes 

I dont see why AJA would be a better choice for MK III 
im sure there will be plenty of reviews right after the firmware update, but its also important to get prepared


----------



## Capnbooboo (Jan 27, 2013)

just my two cents, Canon is falling behind the tracks here, sales dropping like potatoes, the 5dmkii was the first full frame affordable camera, sold like the gold rush but these last 6 months alone we can all agree that its already a out dated by cameras with wifi allowing ipad iphone androids to control them, eliminating remotes, programing nightmares over with when it comes to time-lapse, motion detection you name it, unfortunately our 5dmkiiis are already not up to par with 2013.

I say the best camera to date by canon this year will be the 7dmk2, full frame, faster then the 5dmk3, unlimited video recording, HD (no need to go out), this means you can record at least 1hr plus on a 32GB CF card at ALL-i 4:2:2, hopefully that is what this new breed will introduce, plus a IOS android app to comunicate with your camera any where in the world with its own unique IP.

I imagine the 5dmk4 will have the same but 4:4:4, the C300 will become full frame and the C500 will have even higher standards., something we will hear about by the end of 2013 (does not mean it will be here but until 2014) if you want to talk about rumors canons next surprise is a IOS app that does more with their products then the cameras own system.


----------

